# Blue based lipsticks ?



## purple_pumpkin (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking for MAC's blue based lipsticks, are there only red blue based, or are there other shades that are blue based?


----------



## nony222 (Aug 1, 2010)

try
Lovelorn
Creme Cup
Speak Louder
Pink Plaid
Lickable
Speed Dial
I Like It Like That
Viva Glam Gaga

All of these lipsticks are blue based


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 3, 2010)

2nd all of the above.  Also, you could get the Chillin lipglass and layer it over the neutral pinks to make them cooler toned/bluer...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 3, 2010)

Snob
Pink Nouveau
Ruby Woo
St germain
MAC Red

Cream Cup is def not blue based, more neutral to slightely yellow. You will know the difference between the bases if u swatch them on a piece of white paper. I don't find MAC description to be always accurate.


----------



## katred (Aug 16, 2010)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about Creme Cup

A couple that haven't been mentioned: 

Go For It! (LE but still available)
Cyber 
Pervette


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 16, 2010)

did anyone mention Syrup?  Lovelorn is super blue based pink.  Milan Mode is a bluer toned Fushia pink


----------

